# 1997 altima models



## Guest (Nov 28, 2003)

How do I tell which model I have, the only markings says LIMITED 
EDITION NISSAN. I don't want to assume its the GLE model, I need to be sure. I telephoned a nissan dealership's service department who didn't know. HELP PLEASE.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

There are XE which is the base model. GXE- Few added options, SE- Sports Edition rear spoiler, 4 way disk brakes alloy wheels. GLE- Top of the line leather, spoiler option (I think) HUD not sure what else. Then there is the GXE LE. Which is basically a GXE wbut badged with a "LE" to make them sell faster. (Might be wrong. Jason or Chuck will come and correct anything I said wrong.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dmonger said:


> There are XE which is the base model. GXE- Few added options, SE- Sports Edition rear spoiler, 4 way disk brakes alloy wheels. GLE- Top of the line leather, spoiler option (I think) HUD not sure what else. Then there is the GXE LE. Which is basically a GXE wbut badged with a "LE" to make them sell faster. (Might be wrong. Jason or Chuck will come and correct anything I said wrong.


hehe, dont forget things like the se skirts and fog lights. the se had the sunroof, electric mirrors, fogs, better seats, 4 way discs, spoiler, slightly lower suspension with stiffer springs and sway bars, and of course the side skirts. some se's even had a different grain of wood trim on the dash.


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> hehe, dont forget things like the se skirts and fog lights. the se had the sunroof, electric mirrors, fogs, better seats, 4 way discs, spoiler, slightly lower suspension with stiffer springs and sway bars, and of course the side skirts. some se's even had a different grain of wood trim on the dash.


Well my GXE has electic mirrors so I didn't add that. I forgot about the fogs though.


----------



## Kurt (Dec 2, 2003)

The serial number tells all. I'm supprised the dealership didn't use you serial number to tell you what it is.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Kurt said:


> The serial number tells all. I'm supprised the dealership didn't use you serial number to tell you what it is.


sometimes the title does too, although mine doesnt. i have seen it on other cars though. hell, i didnt even know what model mine was for about 3 months until i joined .net... lol


----------



## paparay (Dec 5, 2003)

Click here for more than you need to know.

http://www.pbase.com/image/19276707


----------



## Browser (Dec 26, 2003)

The model number should tell you what type the car is. Something like this:

BBGALJAU13EUA (B BG A L J A U13 E U A) would mean

B - 4 door sedan
BG - KA24DE engine
A - 2 wheel drive
L - LH drive
J - GLE (or H - XE, Y - SE, B - GXE)
A - 4 speed A/T (or F - 5 speed M/T)
U13 - not sure
E - multi-port fuel injection
U - USA, non-California (or V - USA, California, N - Canada)
A - no meaning

I hope that helps


----------

